# Cutting macros



## TheJabroniLifter (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm currently cutting, and have been doing so for a few weeks now with good results. Already dropped several pounds as well as a few inches off my waist, and have not lost too much strength, most of my strength loss has been on bench press and other chest pressing movements, but even then nothing major.

Here are my macros, I was wondering if you guys could give me your opinion on them. Do they look fine? Should I increase carbs a bit and lower protein? This is for a non-lifting day btw, on lifting days both carbs and total cals are higher.

Calories: 2465
FAT: 78.5 g
CARBS: 147 g
PROTEIN: 287 g

Thanks in advance


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 31, 2012)

Give us your stats...

Edit: While cutting my carbs are always lower than fat


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry forgot to include my stats:

height: 5'11
weight: 225
bf%: 25%


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 31, 2012)

If its working for you and you feel satiated and have energy to train and make it thru the day, then it looks good to me.  If you need to cut cals cause you're not losing enough, I'd drop the protein down to 225.

I personally always keep carbs above 150.  
There is no evidence that lowering carbs equals more fat loss.  Being in a calorie deficit is how fat reduction is accomplished.

Low carb diets are just low calorie diets in disguise.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Mar 31, 2012)

I appreciate your input. I've been losing 1 kg (2.2 lbs) per week with these macros.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's impressive.  I wouldn't change anything then.  
Are you feeling good all day?  Energy? Mood?


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Apr 1, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> That's impressive.  I wouldn't change anything then.
> Are you feeling good all day?  Energy? Mood?



Thanks. I'm feeling fine in most daily activities, but I have lost a considerable amount of strength, which led me to think I might need to increase carbs a bit. For instance I used to dumbbell bench 120s for sets of 6-7 pretty easily, but today I tried the 120s again and only managed barely 3 reps! After hat I did Incline DB presses and had to use 75s and 80s, whereas before I would use 90s to 100s. Feeling weak, don't know if this is normal for 10 weeks of cutting


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 1, 2012)

There's nothing wrong w upping the carbs, just lower the protein to keep the cals the same.
You could just be getting glycogen depleted and it's affecting your workouts.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I realize this thread is a few weeks old, but I decided to bump it to ask a question: I was having bad workouts and have lost a considerable amopunt of strength, especially on bench, so I decided to lower the protein, which IMO was unnecessarily high and increase carbs and fat.

My new macros are:

Protein: 220g (should be fine, since my LBM is around 165-170 lbs)
Carbs: 190g
Fat: 95g
Calories: 2500

I might increase carbs a bit on workout days. This way only 35% of my cals are comong from protein, whereas before it was 45% and my energy macros were too low. With these new macros, theres a lower chance my body turns to protein for energy. Do the new macros seem fine? Thanks.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks good.  cals are the same, so fat loss should remain the same as before.  The extra carbs will be good fuel for your workouts and will spare protein from being used as energy.  The ultimate test will be how your feel and your results.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Apr 27, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Looks good.  cals are the same, so fat loss should remain the same as before.  The extra carbs will be good fuel for your workouts and will spare protein from being used as energy.  The ultimate test will be how your feel and your results.



Thanks for your help man and best of luck with your lifting/fitness goals!


----------

